# Grind level for espresso and specifically Hario



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi,

It has been 2 weeks with my Gaggia classic and Hario Medium burr grinder. I am improving every week.

1. After reading all the blogs I thought I need to try and get grind level such as I get approx 2oz of shot in 25-30 seconds with 18g of coffee. But what i noticed in costa since last week was completely different. For my flatwhite they take only 12-13 sec of shot (from first drop to last drop) which is completely different than most of the blogs suggest. I couldnt see how fine their coffee ground is. Am I trying correct thing?

2. With my Hario, if i grind at level 2, machine chokes. With level 3 it seems good as i get 2 oz in approx 30 seconds (initial 6-8 seconds no drops). With level 4 flow seems a bit faster and i get 2oz in about 15-18 seconds (initial 6-8 seconds no drops). What grind level you think is correct? Both level 3 & 4 produces drinkable coffee.

P.S. I could never produce decent coffee with costa beans. Switched to Monmouth coffee and coffee is much better.

Thanks,

Sachin


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

Afraid I know nothing about this but thank goodness you've stopped using Costa beans!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Try weighing your espresso also

18g into 2oz is alot of water

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22879-Beginners-Reading-Weighing-Espresso-Brew-Ratios


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Weigh the grinds that you put in the portafilter (to 0.1g), maybe 16g to start with, then weigh the shot as it pours.

Don't worry too much about a specific number of seconds, kill the shot at a target weight then assess the taste. Try heavier & lighter shots (from the same dose) until you get a flavour you like.

Sounds like you will be fairly limited by grind settings, normally folk will aim for a certain weight of shot (shot weight in g/coffee dose in g = brew ratio), adjusting grind setting by small increments based on shot flavour, you might be better off sticking to the same/a similar grind and varying shot weight?


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Thanks for your suggestion. Definitely will try this now. Do you suggest a brew ratio of 2:1?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

1:2 is a good place to start.


----------



## Steve121 (Jul 17, 2012)

You really shouldn't be going to Costa.


----------

